# Who is the best Buck of all time?



## #1BucksFan

Lotta names to choose from. Their career only as a Buck, not a NBA career (ie. Gary Payton wouldn't count)


----------



## Mavs Dude

Wow that is a pretty awesome list but I would have to go with the big O.


----------



## truebluefan

has to be the big o!!! No doubt.


----------



## MJG

Got to pick Oscar on this one. I really wish I could watch some games of his; everything from the stats I see to the stories I hear about the guy sound so amazing.


----------



## Ben1

Isn't it suppose to be Oscar Robertson and not Oscar Robinson?


----------



## #1BucksFan

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Isn't it suppose to be Oscar Robertson and not Oscar Robinson?


yes


----------



## Ben1

Okay, my vote for the best Buck ever goes to Oscar Robertson.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Isn't it suppose to be Oscar Robertson and not Oscar Robinson?


It's fixed


----------



## hobojoe

Yea, I agree with pretty much everyone here, it's gotta be Oscar Robertson.


----------



## bballer27

oscar robertson


----------



## FanOfAll8472

oscar robertson...should this even be a question?


----------



## Marcus13

Oscar-then Ray Ray


----------



## Nimreitz

Wow, no love for Kareem. I gotta go with Mr. Abdul Jabar though, until he got there the Bucks never won a Championship, and he was the best player in the league from Day 1.


----------



## Rashidi

Until he got there the Bucks never won a championship?

The Bucks were only 3 years old when Jabbar got them a championship. What do you expect?

I am surprised Robertson is getting so many votes.

Let's set the record straight. A bunch of you might even want to change your votes.


Oscar played only 4 seasons in Milwuakee.
Kareem played 6 seasons in Milwuakee.

Oscar did not top 20 ppg once with Milwuakee.
Kareem had 30 ppg or more 4 times in 6 seasons with Milwuakee.

Oscar won 1 MVP award, with Cincinatti.
Kareem won 6 MVP awards, 3 of them in 6 years with Milwuakee.

Robertson was All-NBA first team in his first 9 years, but not his last season with Cincinatti, and never made it for Milwuakee. Kareem made it 4 times in 6 seasons with Milwuakee.

Oscar did not win a championship until the first year he played with Jabbar.
Jabbar was the MVP that year.

It is truly puzzling why so many people believe that Oscar Robertson had a better Milwuakee career than Kareem Abdul-Jabbar. Would anybody care to explain? You are all aware that the Cincinatti Royals franchise became the Kings, not the Bucks, right?

I'm absolutely baffled.


----------



## Rashidi

Also, I think Kareem isn't getting votes because everybody may not realize that KAREEM IS LEW ALCINDOR.

I'm pretty sure that Vin Baker wouldn't have gotten a vote if that person knew who Lew Alcindor was, and I'm sure a few other Oscar voters missed this too.


----------



## Pistolballer

Oscar Robertson


----------



## shazha

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Until he got there the Bucks never won a championship?
> 
> The Bucks were only 3 years old when Jabbar got them a championship. What do you expect?
> 
> I am surprised Robertson is getting so many votes.
> 
> Let's set the record straight. A bunch of you might even want to change your votes.
> 
> 
> Oscar played only 4 seasons in Milwuakee.
> Kareem played 6 seasons in Milwuakee.
> 
> Oscar did not top 20 ppg once with Milwuakee.
> Kareem had 30 ppg or more 4 times in 6 seasons with Milwuakee.
> 
> Oscar won 1 MVP award, with Cincinatti.
> Kareem won 6 MVP awards, 3 of them in 6 years with Milwuakee.
> 
> Robertson was All-NBA first team in his first 9 years, but not his last season with Cincinatti, and never made it for Milwuakee. Kareem made it 4 times in 6 seasons with Milwuakee.
> 
> Oscar did not win a championship until the first year he played with Jabbar.
> Jabbar was the MVP that year.
> 
> It is truly puzzling why so many people believe that Oscar Robertson had a better Milwuakee career than Kareem Abdul-Jabbar. Would anybody care to explain? You are all aware that the Cincinatti Royals franchise became the Kings, not the Bucks, right?
> 
> I'm absolutely baffled.


Rashidi this is weird reading this post from u. Probably one of the best posts ive read on this entire site........ from rashidi??? (its 5 star material)


----------



## #1BucksFan

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Until he got there the Bucks never won a championship?
> 
> The Bucks were only 3 years old when Jabbar got them a championship. What do you expect?
> 
> I am surprised Robertson is getting so many votes.
> 
> Let's set the record straight. A bunch of you might even want to change your votes.
> 
> 
> Oscar played only 4 seasons in Milwuakee.
> Kareem played 6 seasons in Milwuakee.
> 
> Oscar did not top 20 ppg once with Milwuakee.
> Kareem had 30 ppg or more 4 times in 6 seasons with Milwuakee.
> 
> Oscar won 1 MVP award, with Cincinatti.
> Kareem won 6 MVP awards, 3 of them in 6 years with Milwuakee.
> 
> Robertson was All-NBA first team in his first 9 years, but not his last season with Cincinatti, and never made it for Milwuakee. Kareem made it 4 times in 6 seasons with Milwuakee.
> 
> Oscar did not win a championship until the first year he played with Jabbar.
> Jabbar was the MVP that year.
> 
> It is truly puzzling why so many people believe that Oscar Robertson had a better Milwuakee career than Kareem Abdul-Jabbar. Would anybody care to explain? You are all aware that the Cincinatti Royals franchise became the Kings, not the Bucks, right?
> 
> I'm absolutely baffled.


Amazing post


----------



## Starbury03

O


----------



## Nimreitz

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Until he got there the Bucks never won a championship?
> 
> The Bucks were only 3 years old when Jabbar got them a championship. What do you expect?


Ok fine, but obviously I stick by my Kareem vote.


----------



## Luedacris

Sam Cassell or Oscar Robertson.
I say The Big O


----------



## Mavs Dude

> Originally posted by <b>Luedacris</b>!
> Sam Cassell or Oscar Robertson.
> I say The Big O


  SAM CASSELL?!!


----------



## #1BucksFan

> Originally posted by <b>Luedacris</b>!
> Sam Cassell or Oscar Robertson.
> I say The Big O


Sam gets my vote for best NBA player to star in ET


----------



## Mongolmike

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Until he got there the Bucks never won a championship?
> 
> The Bucks were only 3 years old when Jabbar got them a championship. What do you expect?
> 
> I am surprised Robertson is getting so many votes.
> 
> Let's set the record straight. A bunch of you might even want to change your votes.
> 
> 
> Oscar played only 4 seasons in Milwuakee.
> Kareem played 6 seasons in Milwuakee.
> 
> Oscar did not top 20 ppg once with Milwuakee.
> Kareem had 30 ppg or more 4 times in 6 seasons with Milwuakee.
> 
> Oscar won 1 MVP award, with Cincinatti.
> Kareem won 6 MVP awards, 3 of them in 6 years with Milwuakee.
> 
> Robertson was All-NBA first team in his first 9 years, but not his last season with Cincinatti, and never made it for Milwuakee. Kareem made it 4 times in 6 seasons with Milwuakee.
> 
> Oscar did not win a championship until the first year he played with Jabbar.
> Jabbar was the MVP that year.
> 
> It is truly puzzling why so many people believe that Oscar Robertson had a better Milwuakee career than Kareem Abdul-Jabbar. Would anybody care to explain? You are all aware that the Cincinatti Royals franchise became the Kings, not the Bucks, right?
> 
> I'm absolutely baffled.


I agree. If you are saying to vote on only their Bucks career, yes, Big Lew Alcindor did win them a ring, but I voted for Sidney Moncrief. I think he played at least 10 years, was a great defender, and was a Buck through and through.


----------



## #1BucksFan

WHO VOTED FOR BAKER?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Clearly it's down to three guys...Kareem, Oscar or Vin Baker....hmmmmm.....


----------



## TheRifleman

This is too easy for me. Kareem is the greatest Buck of all time.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

As usual, TheRifleman speaks the truth.


----------



## fadaway_jumper

Got to give it to the Big O!


----------



## NYKBaller

Lew Alcindor, Big O a close second. But he couldn't win the title until my buddy Lew al was there to help him that season....beating us.......Knicks


----------



## Rashidi

I can handle Moncrief as a vote due to his longevity, but there isn't a single reason why Oscar Robertson should be beating Kareem 20-14 based on Milwuakee careers. It should be the other way around.


----------

